# Pheasant feathers



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Just got back from South Dakota, the streets are not paved with Pheasant feathers. There are a lot of birds though. Cant wait till this fall. I have never seen so much land. You can see from horizon to horizon. Ducks, geese pheasants and doves. Oh did I mention antelope and white tailed deer. There was even jack rabbits with white tails. I have never seen white tailed deer before. I hope that dog of mine like long long loooong drives. Cuz we are going! I guess I should find a hotel/motel that allows dogs, or ya think sleeping in the shell of my truck is fine. I spoke to the state trapper he said he would be happy to show me around. Its like a whole other culture up there. People are actually nice! Go figure!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

If you want someone to split gas with let me know. Always been a dream of mine.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

kool, lets do it!


----------

